# Social Security Administration Outreach at Consular Agency Cebu January 24 - 26, 2023 "appointment only"



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*United States Embassy Manila, Philippines

U.S. Consular Agency Cebu, Philippines *

*December 5, 2022

Message for U.S. Citizens: Social Security Administration Outreach at

Consular Agency Cebu January 24 – January 26, 2023*​

U.S. Embassy representatives from the Social Security Administration (SSA) will conduct an outreach event at the Consular Agency in Cebu from Tuesday, January 24, through Thursday, January 26, 2023.

Services will be provided *by appointment only. *To request an appointment, please email [email protected] with the subject line, “*Cebu Outreach Appointment Request*.” Individuals who are approved for an appointment will be provided a date and time via email. To ensure the safety of both staff and visitors, we ask that only those who are required to appear in person attend the appointment.

*SSA will provide the following services:*

Discuss basic entitlement requirements for the different types of Social Security benefits.
Develop benefit claims. Retirement and Disability applications can be completed online at www.ssa.gov.
Process Social Security number applications.
Resolve post-entitlement issues (e.g., change of address, report of death, Medicare enrollments, direct deposit enrollment, non-receipt of benefits, etc.)
To expedite your visit, please bring both the originals and photocopies of documents that you need to submit to SSA. The SSA representative will keep the photocopies and return the original documents to you.

*Only representatives from the Social Security Administration will be present at this outreach event. *Embassy staff will be unable to answer questions regarding American Citizen Services (ACS), the Department of Veterans Affairs (VA), or U.S. Citizenship and Immigration Services (USCIS).

For further information and assistance:

U.S. Embassy in the Philippines, Federal Benefits Unit: +63(2) 5301-2000; FBU Inquiry Form
See the State Department's travel website for the Worldwide Caution, Travel Advisories, Alerts, and the Philippines Country Specific Information.
Enroll in the Smart Traveler Enrollment Program (STEP) to receive Alerts and make it easier to locate you in an emergency.
Contact the U.S. Embassy in Manila, Philippines, located at 1201 Roxas Boulevard, at +(63) (2) 301-2000, from 7:30 a.m. to 4:00 p.m. Monday through Friday. After-hours emergency number for U.S. citizens is +(63) (2) 301-2000.
Call 1-888-407-4747 toll-free in the United States and Canada or 1-202-501-4444 from other countries from 8:00 a.m. to 8:00 p.m. Eastern Standard Time, Monday through Friday (except U.S. federal holidays).
Follow us on Twitter and Facebook.


----------

